# G Loomis 4 Wt Fly Rod Combo-$285



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

This is a great rod, on a 2010 backpacking trip I got off the plane in Colorado but my rod never left Virginia so I bought this rod and liked it so much I held onto it. I just don't use it so I am offering it for sale.

The rod is a G Loomis 7'6" #4 Xperience. It is a 3 piece rod so it packs down fairly small and is great for backpacking. It comes with a rod sock and tube.

The reel is a Cabelas RLS1 large arbor and is spooled with Scientific Anglers Master Series line.

Both items are in great shape. PM or text with questions.

Jason
(801) 367-0360


----------

